# CH trips "motor reset switch"



## lspencer001

I have a 15 gallon CH air compressor. it will build up pressure fine but will not kick back on when the pressure drops from use. it kicks off at 125psi like it should but when it kicks off it also trips the safty switch. I got to looking and found that the "motor reset switch" gets triped every time. does anyone know what is wrong with it. once I push the button back in the motor starts. it does this every time.


----------



## rhenning

The reset switch is either bad and needs to be replaced or the motor is on its way out. Roger


----------



## lspencer001

ok thanks will replace the reset switch first and go from there.


----------



## lspencer001

ok turned out that the motor fan was bad. took the cover off and the fan had 4 broken blades. ordered a new fan and it came today. but now there is another problem. the compressor no longer trips the reset switch so that is good but now when it tries to autostart the motor will just humm and the lights will get dimm. there is a slow bleed from somewhere. i looked and the tank is good but don't know where the bleed is. also if you unplug the compressor and bleed all the air out and plug it back in it will kick on and go back up to 125. can anyone help on this new problem.


----------



## rhenning

I have never seen an air compressor system that didn't leak some. It is about the same as car tires. If it leaks down in 5 minutes then you do have a problem but if it more like overnight I wouldn't worry about it. Spraying soapy water on all the pressure lines will find the problem. The non restart is probably your motor doesn't have enough power because it is old and worn out. The other most likely reason is there should be a check valve in the pressure line that takes the tank pressure off the motor/compressor pump when it is starting and until it builds up enough pressure to equalize the tank pressure. This could be a dirty or leaking check valve. If it were me I would just replace it because its not working right could cause a major explosion. Roger


----------



## SonnyT

All of what Rog said and I think it sounds like the Start windings are going out of the Motor. With no air in the tank it might not need the start windings like it would when you have some load on it from air in the tank. Just a thought.


----------



## Roadlizard7

SonnyT said:


> All of what Rog said and I think it sounds like the Start windings are going out of the Motor. With no air in the tank it might not need the start windings like it would when you have some load on it from air in the tank. Just a thought.


If your check valve is working right, and your unloader valve for the compressor works right, you should have no back pressure for the compressor and motor to overcome.


----------



## Chendler

Nice posts. Keep posting such needed information. Thank's!


----------

